# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Looking for Dodecad K12b results from regions of France, Germany, Britain & Benelux

## Maciamo

I would like to improve the modern K12b coordinates on Vahaduo. There are already coordinates for regions of Italy and Spain, but not much for other larger European countries. Germany only has the Northwest (Lower Saxony) and Bavaria. 

France has Northwest, North, Northeast and Southwest, but that is not accurate enough and there is nothing from the Centre, East and Southeast. 

England has only Kent, Cornwall and North England. There is potential for at least 8 regions + Wales.

Ireland and Scotland could be subdivided in at least 4 parts. 

The Benelux has a marked north-south gradient that can be divided roughly as North Netherlands, Central Netherlands, Brabant+Limburg, Flanders, northern Wallonia, and former Duchy of Luxembourg (Belgian province + country of Luxembourg).

I am looking for people whose parents and grandparents all come from the same region to make proper regional averages.

Thanks in advance for your contributions.

----------


## Ype

Hi Maciamo, I live in the northern parts of the Netherlands (Friesland) and as far as i know all my ancestors come from the same area. These are my Dodecad K12b results.

Population


Gedrosia
10.10

Siberian
1.18

Northwest_African
-

Southeast_Asian
-

Atlantic_Med
37.95

North_European
46.72

South_Asian
-

East_African
-

Southwest_Asian
-

East_Asian
-

Caucasus
4.04

Sub_Saharan
-

----------

